# BringYour Own Tombstone Party 07



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Here is a black and white slide show vid of my displays and stuff at my party last yr.This was our Harleyween party so no costumes in this one.
Hoping Zombie can use the color one for the dvd.
videos :: harleyween Party 07 video by imdiamondlilly - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid79.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid79.photobucket.com/albums/j136/imdiamondlilly/videos/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@j136/imdiamondlilly/videos/tombstoneripparty


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

I like the b/w version plus the color version also..I like the creepy crawlies and extras you used on this one. Good job Lilly


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Nice


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Dang Lilly... nice video and nice party...love the bonfire. Got any pics of you on your Harley?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

No iI don't have a pic of me on my bike, I am usually the one taking the pics but I do have a pic of my bike


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE Lilly...I'm totally impressed!! Do you drive that big thing?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is cool. We should all get Ripped.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

great pics! And nice Harley!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks guys and 
Yes beelce, I drive it 
my hubby has his own.


----------

